# Eheim Pro 4+ 600 Issues



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

I have two Eheim Pro 4+ 600 canisters on my 75G, using the stock media. They've been set up and running now for a few months. After the death of two juvenile oscars, the tank currently houses a JD, 5 silver dollars, 5 S. juruparI and 3 nerite snails.. All fish are juveniles, 3" or under. I feed 6 days a week, with Monday being a fasting day (and also my weekly water change day). So far, I have never cleaned the canisters.

Now, the issue...

Last week, one of the Eheims stopped working. Its on, and running, but its like when you turn it on without priming, where its not inputting or outputting any water.

So, while on and running still, I prime, and it starts right up again. Then its fine.

Today... the same Eheim does exactly the same thing. I look at the tank, notice the output is not outputting, so I depress the priming button a few times and it starts right up. So, stopped on me twice so far... within a 2 week period.

Anyone using the Eheim Pro 4+ series, and have similar issues? I'll eventually open her up and see if there's anything inside causing the problem, or air, or who knows. But, figured to ask here first. Maybe I'm missing something.

These filters are pricey. I hate that I have an issue with it already. Not to mention, I've never really been satisfied with the sucking power on the water intake... with any of the previous versions I've had. I like the filter, just wish they had more pull.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I've been running 2 of them for at least 4 years now without any problems. Every time that I clean the filters I also clean the impeller chamber and lube the o-rings. You may be letting your filters get too clogged and it is creating too much pressure on your pump/impeller. I have one of these filters on a 90 gallon tank and need to clean it on a monthly basis. I'm also using Eheim prefilters, which I highly recommend.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Just to re-visit this topic...

The same filter that stopped working on me, does something else that's funky...

So, I have my filters plugged into an APC battery backup unit. That way, if I lose power for whatever reason, the filters will continue running for at least a few hours. The filters actually plug into a power strip, and that power strip plugs into the APC unit.

Now, when I test it and cut power to the outlet, the APC unit kicks in. One filter works fine, like nothing ever happened (as it should be). The other filter, the one with the previous problem, cuts off and stops circulating. Well, its still running, but I need to reprime. Weird, because power is supposed to be coming from the battery, so if there's any outage, there would be no interruption in the power. Thinking it has to have something to do with the actual unit, because of the previous issue and now this issue.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

